# insulation



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

Also do you guys reccomend

R13 batted 
R21 batted 5 1/2" thick
R20 batted 8" thick?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For????


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL, Sorry Brian. 

I accidently created another thread by accident. This is in regards to my riser that is currently under construction.

I went with R21 Ultra Touch 5" thick for my riser for the interior. 

Only real outstanding question at this point is if I should be placing Uboat seperators all along perimeter of frame/corners in addition to the inside joists.


----------



## eiger (Aug 16, 2009)

eiger said:


> LOL, Sorry Brian.
> 
> I accidently created another thread by accident. This is in regards to my riser that is currently under construction.
> 
> ...


Anyone have an idea on this? Building is going on now. :bigsmile:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The riser should be filled. No need to stuff it tight but you want it full. 

The U-Boats (or equivalent) will need to be distributed across all of the interior joists. If you don't want them sticking out (and you don't), you have 2 options:

- Cut one side off and tack them to the interior perimeter skirt

- Have on at each end of each joist and let the skirting hang free from the joists.


----------

